# what would you do for a teeny ball?



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Tried to catch some funny faces today
first off, we just cut down a tree(total of two trees gone so far) makes a HUGE difference in the backyard
before:








after:








now then, on to the main event
River in all her regal glory








then......not so much
























the teeny, slobbery ball that she makes me touch. This little things gets so nasty
















where did the ball go??








there it is! ...yes very dangerous but its the only one she plays with


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

okay.....photobucket is not letting my photos show up for some reason. You can only see a few


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Great photos!

If you know it's dangerous, why do you let her play with it?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

well, its my chihuahua's ball. She had just stolen it that day and refused to play with any other toy. She is bad about only wanting to play with teeny things. Something about it not being her toy makes it so much more enjoyable I guess


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> well, its my chihuahua's ball. She had just stolen it that day and refused to play with any other toy. She is bad about only wanting to play with teeny things. Something about it not being her toy makes it so much more enjoyable I guess


I have a chihuahua too and I don't allow any "small dog" toys around the house, just to be safe. I would hate for one of my larger dogs to choke on them. Thankfully he plays just as well with regular sized balls


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I have a chihuahua too and I don't allow any "small dog" toys around the house, just to be safe. I would hate for one of my larger dogs to choke on them. Thankfully he plays just as well with regular sized balls



I appreciate your concern! These little balls are only outside and River only plays with them when I am out there watching. She normally runs around with her frisbee. Although I have had her shove a large dog kong down her throat during a game a fetch before, so size doesn't always matter! Just depends on how you play with the toys honestly!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of your pups are cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> I appreciate your concern! These little balls are only outside and River only plays with them when I am out there watching. She normally runs around with her frisbee. Although I have had her shove a large dog kong down her throat during a game a fetch before, so size doesn't always matter! Just depends on how you play with the toys honestly!


No size doesn't always matter but the risk is higher with the smaller toys.


----------

